# Pacifica 1412 -- Ottawa area (Richmond)



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Adding this one for rarity.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I gather that these are incredible instruments.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

It may be a great guitar and probably is pretty rare.

But he ain’t gettin’ anywhere _near_ $1700 for it.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Beauty guitars for sure. Going back 32 years or so I had a Yamaha Weddington Custom I bought new at Musicstop in Halifax, paid handy $1800 which was a lot of chedder to a then 21 year old me who only worked part time. They had one of these on the wall at that time, was a couple hundred more. GLWS man, you just may find the buyer in here who's looking for it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, as the owner of a Pacifica 1221, I can sit around and wait for the price to drop. 😀

As a funny side note, it looks like it was bought at Mountain Music in Hamilton. My in laws used to live very close to there, so I have spent some time and money there over the years, as well as left a couple of guitars I should have bought (like a sweeeeeeet Ibanez Pro Line that was reasonably priced). Their used section can be a gold mine.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Updating because the price has dropped a fair bit.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> Well, as the owner of a Pacifica 1221, I can sit around and wait for the price to drop. 😀
> 
> As a funny side note, it looks like it was bought at Mountain Music in Hamilton. Their used section can be a gold mine.


The one and only time I ever saw a real, live, and in person Ovation double neck 12-6 acoustic. It was wine/purple/reddish colour. Would have been 2005-6?? $1200 if I recall.


----------

